# Urgent: Please suggest laptop



## bajaj151 (Jan 2, 2015)

Starting new thread...Old one was messed up...

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
28k (as offline price is GENERALLY 1-2k more)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
    15.6 

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
Music + Movies (HD) + Internet + MS office...


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
No..(Confused)

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Offline purchase



Additional:

Which one is better.. 
1) A8 or i3 3rd/4th gen?
2) ATI JET LE R5 M230/8570 Vs Intel HD 4400?
3) Lenovo vs HP (Build Quality)

- - - Updated - - -

Is paytm reliable?

Will I get warranty?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 2, 2015)

Why are going for a more weird source to buy when there are sources more reliable available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2015)

+1 to Lenovo G50-45 with quad core A8


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Why are going for a more weird source to buy when there are sources more reliable available.



Because of price difference...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Because of price difference...



But with associated risks...


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 3, 2015)

How is amazon.in?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> How is amazon.in?



buy *Amazon Fulfilled* products if you want to buy from amazon.in to ensure originality and warranty.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Because of price difference...



dude cheap is sometimes more costly than paying more first time. Rest stands in your hands.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 3, 2015)

How is HP build quality?
I am getting this model at 26K

HP 15-g207AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (L2Y69PA) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g207AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (L2Y69PA) SParkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> How is HP build quality?
> I am getting this model at 26K
> 
> HP 15-g207AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (L2Y69PA) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g207AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (L2Y69PA) SParkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com



Still would prefer Lenovo G50 over this as this has only one ram slot according to the product page and crap split up/down arrow keys.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lenovo is not available OFFLINE...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Lenovo is not available OFFLINE...



what is the problem with ordering online?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Which online seller do you suggest...?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2015)

^ any from these

Lenovo G50-45 amazon fulfilled


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ordered Lenovo G50-45...Amazon India


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 5, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Ordered Lenovo G50-45...Amazon India



 Very good purchase and decision mate.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

Good purchase


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 7, 2015)

Should I go for lamination for protect laptop from scratches etc..
What should I do to protect SCREEN?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Should I go for lamination for protect laptop from scratches etc..
> What should I do to protect SCREEN?



Buy and use a screen guard.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Should I go for lamination for protect laptop from scratches etc..
> What should I do to protect SCREEN?



After the lamination starts to wear off, the laptop starts looking ugly. IMO regular cleaning in a month or 20 days would be better than to laminate the laptop.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 8, 2015)

# kg11sgbg
Please suggest screen protector

#SaiyanGoku
Ok bro..



Please give me some tips for the maintenance of laptop...if not going with screen protector and body lamination..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

^
1. *Cooling pads* are a worthless if the laptop has side vents. Try to keep the vents free from any obstruction in the air flow. If the vents are in the bottom, keep the laptop on a flat surface.

2. *Antiviruses*: don't buy Quickheal, NPAV. Use 360 Total security, Avast, Avira (free) or Eset, Kaspersky (paid). IMO free ones will do the job without being a resource hog.

3. *Battery*: Always use the laptop on AC power, and on batteries if AC power isn't available. Don't play games on battery. This will prolong battery life.

4. Don't buy el cheapo (or local ones) *peripherals* for the laptop i.e Mice, keyboards, gaming pads, etc. They'll be a waste of money and may even damage the USB ports. Try to save money and buy better ones later.

5. Good *laptop bag* preferably a waterproof one, though would cost more but will be better to carry your laptop safely.

6. The way the *screen* is opened or kept tilted could effect the strength of the hinges. Don't keep the screen at awkward positions to avoid damage to the hinges.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 8, 2015)

^^ Thank you so much for the detailed explanation


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks guys for the help and suggestions....Finally, received the laptop.. 


I am getting this after I entered serial no.
(One more thing: Serial no. mentioned on invoice (13 digit) is different than no mentioned at the bottom of the laptop (8 digit)


System Summary
Product ID: 80E300GYIN
Type:80E3
Serial Number: -
IMEI:-
Location: India

Base Warranty
Start Date: 2014-12-06
End Date: 2016-01-04
Warranty Type: C01
Status:Active
Serial Number: -
Description:This product has a one year limited warranty and is entitled to depot or carry-in service where available. Customers may call their local service center for more information.


Warranty Upgrade
Start Date:2014-09-07
End Date:2015-10-06
Warranty Type: TCV
Status:Active
Serial Number: -

Description:This product has a one year limited warranty which includes a LenovoCare warranty upgrade. This product is entitled to on-site repai r service wi th a next business day response objective. Customer may contact their l ocal support center for more information.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 13, 2015)

Prob solved...Thanks guys for the help


----------

